# Planificador de tareas de Linux y Core 2 duo

## LaTex2e

Hola,

Leyendo este interesante post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-558894-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-sata.html, en él, un usuario dice que para juegos y aplicaciones interactivas el planificador de taréas del kernel no hace tan buen trabajo como el de Windows,  sin embargo para servidores parece ser que que el planificador de linux supera al de windows, alguién contesta que en realidad windows hace trampa quitando prioridad al proceso en segundo plano y dandole toda la cpu al proceso interactivo de primer plano, le dicen también que eso lo puede soluccionar aplicando unos parches (inestables) al núcleo, y digo yo, ¿serán estos los parches que aplican las distribuciones que se hacen llamar "para juegos" o "para aplicaciones multimedia", digamos "ubunto estudio"?.

Pensando en la compra de un nuevo equipo, posiblemente un Core 2 duo, me gustaría conocer la opinión de alguién que esté usando Gentoo en un Core 2 duo y si efectivamente (como dicen el el post), al estar ejecutando una aplicación que haga uso intensivo de CPU y que use los dos cores (por ejemplo compilando) y jugando a la vez a un juego que requiera alto porcentaje de CPU, se notan pequeñas ralentizaciones en el juego?, en fin..., que opinión teneis sobre esto?.

Un saludo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *LaTex2e wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Leyendo este interesante post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-558894-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-sata.html, en él, un usuario dice que para juegos y aplicaciones interactivas el planificador de taréas del kernel no hace tan buen trabajo como el de Windows,  sin embargo para servidores parece ser que que el planificador de linux supera al de windows, alguién contesta que en realidad windows hace trampa quitando prioridad al proceso en segundo plano y dandole toda la cpu al proceso interactivo de primer plano, le dicen también que eso lo puede soluccionar aplicando unos parches (inestables) al núcleo, y digo yo, ¿serán estos los parches que aplican las distribuciones que se hacen llamar "para juegos" o "para aplicaciones multimedia", digamos "ubunto estudio"?.
> 
> 

 

Si dicho cfq mejorado es el mismo que viene en ck-sources (que creo que es lo que usar ubuntu studio para su "realtime"), entonces puedes usarlo en gentoo simplemente emergiendo sys-kernel/ck-sources.

Ni idea sobre lo demás, no tengo ningún core2 para juguetear jeje.

----------

## gringo

cfq es un planificador IO ( activado por defecto desde el kernel 2.6.19 o algo asi) y creo que pregunta sobre el planificador de cpu. Lo que dicen en el hilo que enlazas, cfs y deadline staircase (incluído en el parche ck como dice 6thpink) son los dos que mejor acogida tienen.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Correcto, lié un poco las cosas jeje. Las prisas no son buenas.

Gracias a Gringo por las correciones.   :Cool: 

----------

## LaTex2e

Gracias por las respuestas, lo que no acabo de entender como es que estos parches no se incluyen por defecto en el kernel, he oído en muchas ocasiones quejarse a gente corriendo linux, sobre el tema de pequeños bloqueos en los juegos e incluso escuchando música, está bien que el kernel por defecto venga programado para un rendimiento óptimo en servidores, pero..., también existe mucha gente que corre linux para jugar, escuchar música y correr sus programillas, en fin..., es posible que no estén incluidos debido a que aún no son totalmente estables, o sabéis de alguna otra razón para que estos parches no se incluyan por defecto?.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

bueno, los problemas que comentas no solo tienen que ver con el planificador de cpu, hay mas componentes que influyen en eso y achacarlo sólo al kernel o a uno de sus planificadores, creo que no es nada realista. Sobre los juegos poco puedo decir, pero al menos en mi experiencia la causa de muchos de esos problemas que comentas es una mala configuración, como p.ej. compilar manualmente un kernel sin saber muy bien que se hace.

 *Quote:*   

> alguna otra razón para que estos parches no se incluyan por defecto

 

en caso de que alguno de esos dos realmente solucione algo y demuestre con números que son mejores que el planificador que hay ahora en el kernel en todo tipo de situaciones de carga entrarán a formar parte del kernel. Ahora mismo ambos están mostrando números y el cfs está en el -mm para ver como se porta.

saluetes

----------

## LaTex2e

 *gringo wrote:*   

> bueno, los problemas que comentas no solo tienen que ver con el planificador de cpu, hay mas componentes que influyen en eso y achacarlo sólo al kernel o a uno de sus planificadores, creo que no es nada realista. Sobre los juegos poco puedo decir, pero al menos en mi experiencia la causa de muchos de esos problemas que comentas es una mala configuración, como p.ej. compilar manualmente un kernel sin saber muy bien que se hace.

 

Bueno..., la verdad es que yo con juegos nunca he probado, pero lo cierto es que escuchando música y ejecutando a la vez una tarea que requiera de un uso intenso de cpu si he notado pequeños cortes en la música, también es cierto que era un equipo no muy potente, de cualquier modo yo supongo que..., si distribuciones del tipo que se hacen llamar "multimedia", parchean el kernel con parches para tiempo real pues seguramente algo habrá    :Smile:  .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> en caso de que alguno de esos dos realmente solucione algo y demuestre con números que son mejores que el planificador que hay ahora en el kernel en todo tipo de situaciones de carga entrarán a formar parte del kernel. Ahora mismo ambos están mostrando números y el cfs está en el -mm para ver como se porta.
> 
> saluetes

 

Gracias por la respuesta, desconocía el método que se utiliza para introducir en el núcleo oficial un parche de este tipo.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> si distribuciones del tipo que se hacen llamar "multimedia", parchean el kernel con parches para tiempo real pues seguramente algo habrá

 

estás mezclando las necesidades de unos pocos con las necesidades de la mayoría. Dudo bastante que necesites un kernel de tiempo real en tu máquina en casa y por lo que tengo entendido jackd combinado rt-lsm te puede dar bastante buen resultado en streaming multimedia o situaciones similares.

saluetes

----------

